# Black on Black



## Ride444

What do you guys think about black jackets with black pants. My helmate is also black. Do you guys think this is too much?


----------



## dreampow

I think its black.


----------



## grafta

The tight black redtab levi's and a black leather jacket combo always worked out well...


----------



## Snownad

Murdered out son.


----------



## snowklinger

my dayglo with black jacket will look better.

:cheeky4:


----------



## Deviant

Ride444 said:


> What do you guys think about black jackets with black pants. My helmate is also black. Do you guys think this is too much?


Yes it's too much, in fact it's so bad I'm going to spray you on the slopes just so I can see some contrast.

In all seriousness though, wear whatever you want/feel comfortable in. As long as you don't look like this you're fine.


----------



## Sick-Pow

look in the mirror and see if it works...if not, well. 

Blacks can be different color black fyi.

edit, don't call me a racist.

this was your first post too?


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

Deviant said:


> Yes it's too much, in fact it's so bad I'm going to spray you on the slopes just so I can see some contrast.
> 
> In all seriousness though, wear whatever you want/feel comfortable in. As long as you don't look like this you're fine.


whats wrong with that lol....

my burton hero 2011 is black... mission est 2011 is black.... 2011 hail boots are black... al thouht i wished they werent all black but they were on 40% sale so meh.... plus black pants i had and my jacket is orange/grey... but i can really care less... whatever gets me down the hill...


----------



## Kwanzaa

everything accept my boots is black, sometimes i feel its excessive but when things are cheap you cant get everything your way. it looks fine and no one has ever said anything about wearing to much black. i guess if they did, it would make them a little queer.

lots of people wear all black.


----------



## xDOTY

The all black shredder. He does board reviews where he talks while riding giving his thoughts. ex pro rider and top level instructor. Sick with the green contrast.


----------



## JeffreyCH

If it fits your personal style go for it. As for me, I have 2 jackets 1 solid black, the other black with olive drab accents, black pants, black face mask, black helmet, black framed goggles, black boots, black bindings, and my top sheet is a dark grayish silver with black graphics....to much...meh who cares works for me


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

if youre down with the ways of the ninja it should be fine.


----------



## Ride444

Sick-Pow said:


> look in the mirror and see if it works...if not, well.
> 
> Blacks can be different color black fyi.
> 
> edit, don't call me a racist.
> 
> this was your first post too?


Yep it was... Ive been on before but I mostly browse, and I had an old account but couldn't recover it...


----------



## FacePlant4Free

if youre going to go black on black on black then you should get a black board too that way you disappear when the sun goes down


----------



## annabananasplit

I didn't plan it that way but I ended up riding most of last season in a black jacket, black pants, black boots, and a good portion of the top of my board is black too... over summer I ended up with more black pants (a deal I couldn't pass up!) and acquired a black helmet so I'll probably be doing the all black thing again a lot of this season. Sometimes it gets on my nerves if I'm feeling particularly cheerful one day but no one else seems to be that bothered by it :dunno: glad I'm not the only one though haha


----------



## lethies91

I think that sometimes when someone is completely matching all one color there is sometimes an expectation that comes with the style that the rider needs to be good


----------



## Sudden_Death

lethies91 said:


> I think that sometimes when someone is completely matching all one color there is sometimes an expectation that comes with the style that the rider needs to be good


WTF? First I've hear of this. If you wear all green do you have to tackle and bugger a leprechaun too?


----------



## grafta

Sudden_Death said:


> WTF? First I've hear of this. If you wear all green do you have to tackle and bugger a leprechaun too?


All signs point to yes :thumbsup:


----------



## cmendo2005

If you're gonna go black on black on black, you gotta have racks on racks on racks


----------



## outlyr

Allow me to suggest a black cape.


----------



## Smokehaus

Cape:
Just need to find one in black.









I personally have black everything except for my board (old one was the super bright neon yellow Ride DH) but next year I am gonna grape out and go all purple.


----------



## Smokehaus

Steamboat on a 15 inch pow day.


----------



## Argo

I wore all black up till this year.... I got some brighter north face jackets and some denim type pants....


----------



## outlyr

Smokehaus said:


>


That would certainly get you noticed.


----------



## mojo maestro

Unless your name is Johnny Cash.....you probably can't pull it off!


----------



## Smokehaus

I would normally agree with you, but this is snow clothing not street wear.


----------



## skycdo

You're gonna fry on sunny bluebird days.


----------



## Smokehaus

Rode in the low 60s the other weekend with the sun blasting and I was perfectly fine with correct layers and open vents.


----------



## spatwary

Deviant said:


> Yes it's too much, in fact it's so bad I'm going to spray you on the slopes just so I can see some contrast.
> 
> In all seriousness though, wear whatever you want/feel comfortable in. As long as you don't look like this you're fine.


yo where can i find jeep snowboarding clothes, or is it just a sponsored thing?


----------



## bseracka

spatwary said:


> yo where can i find jeep snowboarding clothes, or is it just a sponsored thing?


That’s a contestant bib


----------

